# Surround Placement?



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's my theater design. Where would you place the 2 surround speakers in a 5.1 system?

Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Side walls, on either side of the couch.


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

I read a bunch of articles about placement .. and I used to hang my rear surrounds up in the corners behind the listening area , then I decided to buy some stands and put the rear surrounds and side surrounds on my 7.1 system at about 1 to 2 feet above ear height when sitting down .. Wow what a big difference..So I would say get or make some stands and put the facing the recliners but corner them to face the couch as well .. Beside the couch.. Just curious do you have a center channel and Sub.. I didnt see them in the drawing???


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I would do dipoles on the sides of the couch. That's almost the exact setup I have in my current basement and think the surround effect is great.


----------



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

the_diyr said:


> Just curious do you have a center channel and Sub.. I didnt see them in the drawing???


I do have a center and a sub. The center placement is in the obvious place, in the center between the main front speakers, below the screen. The sub is a different deal though. I won't know where I will place that until the room is finished. The best way to place a sub is to put the sub in your primary seating position, crank out some good sub material and then walk around the room and determine where the bass sounds best. You then place the sub in that location. I learned that trick years ago when I started planning this project on one of these ever so helpful forums.

I’m a little weary about using dipoles since they are inherently out of phase. Some people like dipoles, some do not. I’ve never really had the opportunity to listen to them in a theater setup such as this. I will have to see if there is some audio video store that has dipoles set up in a theater-like arrangement. I guess the consensus is, whatever type I use, do not put them on the back wall? 

Thanks for the replies.


----------

